# Tile in shower drain with stopper?



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, I haven't seen one of these before. I have a home owner redoing their tile in shower. Its a step down shower that is also a huge tub! It currently has a lift and turn drain stopper but I cannot find any name on it.

I need to replace the shower drain but after searching for hours, I cannot find any brands that make a shower drain with a lift and turn style stopper. Or any kind of stoppers for showers.

If anyone can give any suggestions, that would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, thanks to the help from one of my suppliers, the little ******* was found.

AB&A makes them, they're called a Roman Tub Drain.

Another vendor also stated Trim to the trade makes them.


----------

